# SF and Heart



## FoxtrotNovemberGolf (Nov 19, 2015)

Hey guys, signed my  18x contract today, leaving march 21.  I see that many of you don't like the questions new people ask, or think that they are "G2ing", so I'll keep this short and sweet. I have two questions for y'all. 

One: When at the physical limits of your body, when you think you can't push any harder what are some of the things you did to keep your "wits" or mental awareness and acuity about you? Wither that be in training or in mission.

Two: What was your favorite MRE? 

Thanks
-FNG


----------



## x SF med (Nov 19, 2015)

Always focus on the task, whether that task is tying a knot or getting one foot in front of the other for 72 hours straight or hitting a target in the rain at 300m with iron sights...  no tricks, just focus and determination.  Mind over matter - the task don't mind, and you don't matter.

After a day with nothing to eat, and lots of good physical exertion, there is no bad MRE.

That's it...  probably what you'll get from the rest of the guys too.


----------



## FoxtrotNovemberGolf (Nov 19, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Mind over matter - the task don't mind, and you don't matter.



I like that, thank you.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 19, 2015)

I was not SOF...but, if I may...always remember that if allowed, the mind will generally quit before the body does. 

If possible, don't allow it. You can only do so many push-ups before your bodily is physically unable to perform another push-up. However, what truly matters, is did you quit in your mind, before you were physically unable to do them because it "hurt too much" or you just "didn't want to do anymore."

Point is...don't quit mentally and do all you can do to drive through and drive forward....


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 19, 2015)

Best MRE? Beef Ravioli.

Worst MRE? Veggie omelet.


----------



## FoxtrotNovemberGolf (Nov 20, 2015)

Thank you gentlemen. Just thought I'd see what you guys did when you dug deep. I'm a; intense focus on the task kinda guy. Just didn't know if that habit would turn into a double edged sword.


P.S. Thanks for the heads up on the Veggie Omlete


----------



## JK07 (Nov 20, 2015)

Cold weather Chili Mac.


----------



## Hillclimb (Nov 20, 2015)

FoxtrotNovemberGolf said:


> When at the physical limits of your body, when you think you can't push any harder what are some of the things you did to keep your "wits" or mental awareness and acuity about you? Wither that be in training or in mission.
> 
> Two: What was your favorite MRE?



Think about all the others who have been in your shoes before you and made it happen. Think about the 50 other guys right next to you who are suffering equally as much, and they're still pushing. Think: if you don't push now, are you gonna be able to push when it matters?


----------



## Teufel (Nov 20, 2015)

All it takes to make it is two balls, one heart and half a brain.


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 20, 2015)

Teufel said:


> All it takes to make it is two balls, .



For now


----------



## CDG (Nov 20, 2015)

Best: Chicken and rice, although it's like trying to find a fucking unicorn.
Worst: Pork patty


----------



## DasBoot (Nov 21, 2015)

Best: chili with beans.(that cornbread doe...)
Worst: pork sausage with gravy.


----------



## Viper1 (Nov 22, 2015)

Keep your eye on the prize. "this too shall pass," and then you have to earn it everyday.

Best: penne pasta
Worst: omelet


----------



## FoxtrotNovemberGolf (Dec 3, 2015)

Thank you all for the replies.


----------



## Sapper-doc (Jan 1, 2016)

I haven't made it in yet and best of luck to you, I'm hoping for an 18X myself.  

One thing my father said to me before shipping off to basic was, "just remember, someone dumber and less capable than you has performed better than most.  You can do anything you set your mind to.  The key is to do it and to not stop doing it, no matter what you feel.  There is no 'you,' just the mission/task and your buddy next to you. Never forget their pain and sacrifice for you and you will never forget to sacrifice for them."  I'll never forget that.

Hope that helps.


----------



## pardus (Jan 1, 2016)

FoxtrotNovemberGolf said:


> P.S. Thanks for the heads up on the Veggie Omlete



I haven't seen that for a while now, I don't think they make it anymore. I hope not anyway.


----------



## Etype (Jan 11, 2016)

I've got a fresh perspective to offer on the heart issue...

No amount of heart or willpower is going to make you run 5 miles in under 40 minutes, or ruck 12 miles in less than 3 hours if your body just doesn't have the capability.

A lot of fat kids show up thinking they have "mental toughness" or something, just to find out they really CAN'T levitate to the finish line when their body gives out.


----------



## Viper1 (Jan 12, 2016)

Etype said:


> I've got a fresh perspective to offer on the heart issue...
> 
> No amount of heart or willpower is going to make you run 5 miles in under 40 minutes, or ruck 12 miles in less than 3 hours if your body just doesn't have the capability.
> 
> A lot of fat kids show up thinking they have "mental toughness" or something, just to find out they really CAN'T levitate to the finish line when their body gives out.


Aptly put.

There are no moral victories in combat. 

Think about it.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 12, 2016)

Viper1 said:


> Aptly put.
> 
> There are no moral victories in combat.
> 
> Think about it.




If the body is ready, as well as the mind and spirit, one can accomplish more than expected; but if the body isn't ready, no amount of want will make it happen, you may not quit, but you will not excel either.


----------

